# Diet Log



## Xantix (Apr 4, 2004)

Saturday, April 03, 2004

Meal 1 - 

- Four eggs
- One Serving of no fat yogurt
- Peice of Whole Wheat Bread
- Glass of Water
- Vitamin Supplements

Meal 2 -

- Whole Wheat Cereal
- One slice of light fat cheese
- Serving of fruits pineapple and cantelope
- Glass of Water

Meal 3 - 

- Two slices of lean ham in a whole wheat sandwich
- Serving of berries
- Glass of Water

Meal 4 - 

- Two egg whites
- Lean Ham Steak
- Carrots
- Glass of Water

Meal 5 - 

- Serving of No Fat Yogurt
- Another serving of Whole Wheat Cereal
- Small serving of cantelope
- Glass of Water

-----------------------------------------------------------

Criticism welcome..


----------



## gwcaton (Apr 4, 2004)

You are cutting right?  Just starting ? what are your goals ? stats etc or did I miss all this elsewhere?  the more info the more helpful/supportive we can be .


----------



## Xantix (Apr 4, 2004)

6' feet tall, 170 lbs, 16 Years old.

My goals are to bulk up, and hopefully loose some body fat in the process of the dieting, if not I'm in pretty good shape body fat % wise anyways so bulking seems to be the priority now.


----------



## Xantix (Apr 4, 2004)

Meal 1 -

- Steak Chops on Whole Wheat Pita Bread, with lettuce, onions, green peppers, and a slice of cheese.
- Glass of Water
- Vitamin Supplements

Meal 2 - 

- Protein Whey Shake

Meal 3 - 

- Three Egg Whites
- Lean Smoked Ham Steak
- Glass of Water

Meal 4 - Pre Work Out

- Two Lean Ham Slices on Whole Wheat Bread with a piece of mozerella
- Whole Wheat Cereal
- Glass of Water
- One Banana

Work out

Chest - 

Bench Press - 2 sets of 200 lbs, 12 Repetitions
                    - 1 set of 185 lbs, 12 Reptitions

Shoulders -

Overhead Shoulder Press - 3 sets of 75lbs, 1x 12 reps, 2x 10 reps

Lats - 

Lat Pull-downs - 3 sets of 115 lbs, 2x 12 reps, 1x 10 reps

Biceps - 

Concentration Curls - 2 sets of 35lbs, 12 repetitions each
                                 - 1 set of 45lbs, 10 repetions

Machine Barbell Curls - 3 sets of 65lbs, 10 repetitions each

Abs - 

Crunches - 3 sets of 20 w/ 10 lb plate behind head
Leg Raises - 3 sets of 15
Straight Situps - 2 sets of 20

Post Work Out Meal (#5)

- Three eggs ( scrambled in a bit of milk)
- One Stick of Celery ( with 1 table spoon of peanut butter on it)
- One Serving of No fat Yogurt

Meal 6 -

- Serving of Whole Wheat Cereal
- Raw Celery Stick
- Serving of Strawberries

Meal 7 -
- Serving of No Fat Yogurt
- Carrots
- Slice of Cheese
---------------------------------------------
Notes:
-Spilled into a meal 7, meal 2 was just a protein shake

-Workout is very spread out, ideas for concentration and different types of chest, lat and shoulder excercises? Or is one kind fine

- Concentrated on Abs, current work-out on them is getting excellent results.  I'll try to get some pictures up later.


----------



## Xantix (Apr 5, 2004)

Monday April 05, 2004

Meal 1 -

Two Servings Whole Wheat Cereal (Knew I was going to burn these bad boy carbs off)
Serving of Fat Free Yogurt
Glass of Water

One and a Half Hours of Cardio ( Basketball   )

Meal 2 -

Two Ham and Cheese Sandwich's on Whole Wheat
Pear
Serving of Fat Free Yogurt
Mineral Bottled Water

Meal 3 - 

Vitamin Supplements
3 Eggs
1 Lean Ham Steak
Serving of Berries and Pineapple

Meal 4 - 

Two Carrots
One Whole Stick of Celery with 1 and a half table spoons of Peanut Butter
One Serving of Fat Free Yogurt

Meal 5 - 

Serving of Cereal
Lean Ham Steak
Glass of Water

Meal 6 - 

Two Slices of Cheese Mozerella
Whole Can of Tuna in Water  
Glass of Water


----------



## Xantix (Apr 5, 2004)

On a side note, does anyone know ways to prepare Tuna that makes it taste half decent.  Seems like a good source of protein, although if theres no other ways I might subsitute in two eggs to take its place.


----------

